# '95 Altima in open loop, P0301 and P0325



## Mealticket (Jun 22, 2015)

All - helping a friend, running very poorly, CEL on. Because previous helpers suspected blown head gasket, ran a compression check, got 150, 140, 120 and 120. Scanned and got the above DTCs plus P0300. 3 plug wires broke so I got wires on it and changed #1 plug due to the P0301. Cleared codes, ran it, and it still threw P0301 and P0325 but so far P0300 has not resurfaced. CEL didn't come on right away, and status on scanner was OL - drive. A bit later CEL did come on, but still just the two codes, and status is now simply OL. Readiness monitor on scanner shows that 3 onboard tests have not run yet; O2, catalyst, and EGR. The way the lady drives it, it may take a long time before those run. Live mode scan shows front O2 looks great but rear shows .03 at idle but like over 1 when you rev it, then returns to .03 at idle. 

I see that intake gasket leaks are common. Sprayed starter fluid on the little bit I could from up top but that wasn't much; found nothing. Guess I should try the vacuum gauge test that rogoman suggests? Am I right that knock sensor alone does not throw CEL on these? It did on a Pontiac Bonneville I had, so want to make sure. If i can solve the poor running without changing KS I would prefer that. Then again, perhaps that code goes away if solve the cylinder 1 misfire. Any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## Mealticket (Jun 22, 2015)

Bad injector in #1 cylinder, if anybody here cares, which I doubt...scored the whole fuel rail with 4 injectors installed at Pick N' Pull for $43...good injectors ohm out at about 12.3, bad one won't budge off of 1, on 200 ohm scale. Runs like a Swiss watch now, no misfire code, no CEL. Knock sensor code still there but we'll see if it throws on the light. While at yard noticed some '96 rails/intakes are different, made sure I got it off of '95...I believe '93 and '94 are the same at '95. DYODD, if this crowd does much more than oil changes and maybe loud stereo upgrades,

MT


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Mealticket said:


> DYODDMT


Do Your Own Due Diligence?


----------



## Mealticket (Jun 22, 2015)

The lady (on a fixed income so limited options and all but crippled) was about to junk the car because her friend told her blown head gasket...then I stepped in. i even paid for the parts. Never having worked on a Nissan, I asked for help...AND RECEIVED NONE. I closed the loop anyway, since forum posters should do that, but I will tell the truth in the process. BTW, if dumbass breakfast mix was on sale at Walmart...I'm sure the people on this forum WOULD HAVE THE LINE AROUND THE CORNER. 

MT


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

No...it was a question... DYODD...

And ya, I'm sick and tired of fart can mufflers, over driven speakers, "cold air intakes" that suck up the hot air from under the hood, electric superchargers, and clowns cutting coil springs and wondering why they smoked their wheel bearings and their tires are wearing on one edge...

(P.S. I don't own an Altima, so I don't pay much attention to this side of the forums. Don't feel I can offer much insight. Yes, the quality of the posts has gone down in recent years. I used to be all over here up until about 4 years ago. Thought it was pretty good back then. Just came back online about 2 months ago. It's gone wayyy downhill.


----------



## Mealticket (Jun 22, 2015)

My apologies...I didn't realize that your comments starting with '99% of the questions...' are your boilerplate signature notes. Now I see that they are. And for the rest of this cheap-seat spectator forum, YOU'RE WELCOME for the specific info relating to resistance readings on injectors, from someone who had never performed such testing before, nor was I even sure what scale to set the ohmmeter to. I tested a total of 3 sets of injectors today, and posted up my finding, 'cause this is supposed to be about learning,

MT


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

It's all good.
Injector resistances...generally, and I think it applies damn near 100% of the time, when putting a meter on a set of injectors, you look for the odd-ball-out. Ya, maybe the book says 12 ohms, maybe it says 50 ohms. That's all well and good. But what if the previous owner changed them to some other brand, or something else has been done? For the most part, all bets are off. Look for that one that doesn't make sense. In your case, screw the exact measurements. Ball parked would've worked out fine...and it did.
Then again, seems like most people don't know which end of a chainsaw (or pencil for that matter) is dangerous.


----------



## Mealticket (Jun 22, 2015)

Oh, to clarify the DYODD, yes, do your own due diligence. It was in reference to my noticing that since the only cost-effective way I had available to me to swap that #1 injector was to swap the whole shooting match, I almost messed up and bought a '96 fuel rail at the wrecking yard. That fuel rail had a different size at the bottom, and the corresponding hole in the intake was different. It also used a different size grommet/insulator. The '95 grommet wouldn't even fit in the '96 intake, so it wasn't just a matter of swapping the grommet/insulator. The intake was apparently different too. It would appear that the injectors themselves interchange for several years, but not the rails. Especially the aftermarket injectors. I suspect that at least '93, '94, and '95 rails are the same. These are the kinds of things that become important if you do a bunch of work on the same projects like swaps, and are on a budget,

MT


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

I couldn't agree more. Even if the rail was different, maybe the injectors would've been (actually are?) the same and you would've had 4x the chances of finding 1 good one out of 4 vs. the fact that you got all 4 good ones.
I'll put that one in the "WIN" column.


----------

